# Help creating rhinestone templates using a expert Lx 24, winpcsign pro, and sticky flock



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to make a rhinestone template using sticky flock, winpcsign pro, expert lx 24, I have a 45 degree blade installed on the cutter. what should my settings be to make a great template. I've had all the matrerials for months tride using it an basically shredded the sticky flock, I gave up and decided to place the stones by hand which got old quick. Months later I'm trying again to make a template and I need to know the correct settings to produce a template.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you should be using a 60 degree blade. Can't help you with settings as I have a different cutter and use different software.


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 60 degree blade that came with the cutter but I was previously told by someone that I needed a 45 degree blade, whats the difference?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The 60 degree blade is sharper and will cut through the thicker materials like Sticky Flock better.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The 60 degree blade is for the thicker/heavier materials. It has a different angled blade. My instructions for the sticky flock state to use a 60 degree blade.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

fullofglory said:


> I have a 60 degree blade that came with the cutter but I was previously told by someone that I needed a 45 degree blade, whats the difference?


What you're asking for really can't be answered... Only generally can it be answered as you have to test, test, test and understand what will effect your results...

45 deg blade 60 deg blade... Honestly it really shouldn't matter... I know some will argue the point but then that goes back to my first statement... What works for some may not for others... I use a 45deg blade for everything... Yes even Sticky Flock...

The next major thing is how far your knife stick out of the blade holder... The general consensus is less is more... Start with maybe a blade sticking out half the width of a credit card for starters...

Then you have downforce setting.. .Where to start?... Well that is very cutter specific and honestly no two cutters even if identical are going to use exactly the same settings... So start out with say 140 downforce... I actually cut Sticky Flock at 120... 

You know what else will effect the cut... The carrier sheet if any... My Cricut Mat is about twice as thick and my Cameo Mat... That will have an impact... I cut all rhinestone materials using a mat...

The other thing is if you are doing a single pass or a double... I do a single pass some do a double pass...

There is a test function on all cutters... This is why... You have to test, test test... you have to find out what works for you and the material you are using...

My gut tells me if you are shredding the Sticky Flock... The blade is out too far and or too much downforce...

Try the general settings I described and I think you will find not having the blade out as far... Lowering your downforce will get the job done...

Kevin


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

On my GCC cutter, I use the following settings for Sticky Flock:

-Blade: 60 degree
-Blade length: about a credit card thickness. On the GCC blade holder, if the tip is flush(not sticking out) and the little dot is on 0, I go pass one complete rotation and then line it up with the 2.
-Pressure: 130-140 g/f
-Single pass
-No Mat, just the carrier it came on


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> On my GCC cutter, I use the following settings for Sticky Flock:
> 
> -Blade: 60 degree
> -Blade length: about a credit card thickness. On the GCC blade holder, if the tip is flush(not sticking out) and the little dot is on 0, I go pass one complete rotation and then line it up with the 2.
> ...


Joe's settings are similar to what I use here are my settings:

-Blade: 60 degree (*Clean Cut Blade 60 degree Special*)
-Blade length: about a credit card thickness. On the GCC blade holder, if the tip is flush(not sticking out) and the little dot is on 0, I go pass one complete rotation and then line it up with the 2.

_(I put between 0 and 1, so .50) 1 Pass_

Using the VCLD Monitor since it's loose material:

-Disable Auto
-Offset 0.175
-Auto Unroll (Disable)

-Pressure: 130-140 g/f 
(_start at 120 and go up-my suggestion_)
-Single pass
-No Mat, just the carrier it came on

Remember the Expert 24 has a downforce of up to 250g so you want use less downforce as possible, to prolong the life of your cutter. 
So using the 60 degree blade, 1 pass and lower downforce will put less pressure on your cutter.


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the sugesstions I just got a new shipment of sticky flock today gonna give it a try, hopefully this works because hand placing stones just isn't cuttting it (pun intended). Thanks everyone as always the patrons on this site is always helpful.


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay so I'm cutting the sticky flock and now I can't get the holes to come out without phyically poking them out with the tweezers. I've used 160g of downforce 60 degreee blade the length of the blade is the thickness of a credit card and I'm doing one pass. Iv'e tride a and 3 passes and increaseing the downforce while extended the blade further. My VLCD options aren't avalible for some strange reason might have been deleted and I can't find my disk. So I'm trying to cut out of the signpro cutting panel. running out of options and patientsand time HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

fullofglory said:


> Okay so I'm cutting the sticky flock and now I can't get the holes to come out without phyically poking them out with the tweezers. I've used 160g of downforce 60 degreee blade the length of the blade is the thickness of a credit card and I'm doing one pass. Iv'e tride a and 3 passes and increaseing the downforce while extended the blade further. My VLCD options aren't avalible for some strange reason might have been deleted and I can't find my disk. So I'm trying to cut out of the signpro cutting panel. running out of options and patientsand time HELP PLEASE!!!!


You don't need your disk for the VLCD screen you can download it off GCC website. GCC CLUB - Laser Engraving, Cutting, Marking, Vinyl Cutter and Inkjet Printer 

Hopefully, you signed up when you purchased your cutter. 

Are you cutting a weed box around the image? if so, then take the entire piece and lay it on something flat and smooth > table, , transfer paper, plastic plate..

place the weeded box and squeegee over the image and pull up then you should have the sticky flock pox all over.

It doesn't always come up on the white backing.


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

I downloaded the VLCD fromm gcc had to pay for winzip inorder to get it. I did not use a weed box and how does it help.


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

Does the settings in VLCD automatically override the cut panel in winpcsign pro?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Winzip is usually free for a period of time. The weed box is good for many things especially with sf, helps with lining up letters and multiple color projects. 

What is the image of?


----------



## fullofglory (Oct 12, 2011)

It's just text, Does the VLCD setings run automatically and override the cut panel settings?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I normally make sure that both settings are the same. 
*Downforce and speed*

No, it doesn't run automatically you must connect the cutter.
Use the drop down screen to connect with your cutter.
You should know that the vlcd monitor is working because once you connect the cutter, the cutter should move slightly. 

Also, if its just letters I would select weed all that way you can reuse the letters again instead of 1 word.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Amielio,

There are a few free zip applications on there. Actually since Windows XP, they all include a basic compression utility to zip/unzip. If it's a rar or something else, try 7-zip. It's free and supports many different compressed formats.

As for your cutter settings and VLCD, the software you use will overwrite the settings on the cutter unless you told the cutter to use the onboard settings. For GCC cutters with LCD displays you can find it in the menu. For the Expert 24 and models that use the VLCD, you need to check the Windows driver setting. Right click on the printer, choose properties, then look under the options tab. If "Use Plotter Settings" is checked then I'm pretty sure it takes if from the cutters motherboard settings and ignores the settings sent from the cutting software(GreatCut, OOBling, etc).


----------



## DivaMomDesigns (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, the VLCD panel overrides the cutter panel. Are you doing 2 passes? If so, try increasing your downforce.


----------

